# Which Gospel is the most detailed regarding the Master last week



## MarquezsDg (Apr 22, 2011)

Driving up to orlando in a few hours. Takes about three hours. Figured it would be a good time to reflect on this day what the Lord did for His people. Going up with my kids and wife. I have the Word of Promise CD set and wanted to pop in one of the Gospels and just listen through it and then discuss. 

Any suggestionon which one i should play. Im looking at the events that took place and figure i might just have my wife pop in one cd after another between all four gospels. There are some in John i dont want to leave out.

Anyways any suggestion would be greatly appreciated it. God bless.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 22, 2011)

Technically, John devotes the most ink to Jesus' last week. All of chapters 12-20. But this is largely because he gives us Jesus' long talks with his disciples on the night of the Last Supper and then Jesus' prayer in the graden. So much of it isn't narrative.

As for the others, Luke adds a fair amount of material from after the resurrection on Sunday that Matthew and Mark don't have.

Brother, all of it is good. You can't go wrong listening to and discussing any of it, on this day or any other. Good travels...


----------



## MarquezsDg (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks jack. That's exactly what I did. I just started through all four gospels got through Matthew and mark. Lol the six year old fell asleep 5 minutes into it. I lost the nine yr old halfway through Matthew account. It was a drive and a good time to reflect on what God did for His ppl. I'll wrap up the Luke and John account on my way back on Sunday Lord willing.


----------

